# I'm a foster parent, yay!



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey everybody, guess what?! I'm officially a foster parent for SCMR. I picked up this little boy yesterday & took him to my groomer. He is sooo cute and so sweet. Weighs about 4 1/2#s, I'll bet I don't have him very long.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

How sweet.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a little sweetie.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I. Love. Him. :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Good for you! He's a cutie!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I agree with you, someone is going to want to give him a forever home, gosh he's adorable:smootch::heart:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh, he is really adorable! Such a sweet baby-- thanks for being a foster and showing the little guy some love before he finds his furever home.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You are awesome!! Congrats on becoming a foster mommy! He is sure a cute little fry guy!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

He is so cute!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

What a little cutie pie.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I admire you for becoming a foster! Congratulations. That little boy is adorable.. I hope he finds a forever home quickly. Who could resist that face?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh he is a cutie Marti! What's his name and what's his story? What do the rest of your crew think of him?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a sweet little guy. Thank you for fostering him.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, you're fostering... such a cute baby!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

he's just so cute! You will be a wonderful foster :-D Tell us more!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

What a cutie pie. I'm sure he will find his forever home really quickly.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

He is so cute. I can't imagine he will be without a forever home for very long. What a sweetheart. :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Marti, you have a big heart..:wub: He is really adorable, can't believe he is a rescue..he deserves a loving, forever home...he is a lucky boy to have you in his life...what do the others think of him? I hope none of them are too jealous..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Marti Great For You and This Little One. Tell Us More,*
*Nickee* Send Him to Me**** Is He with Northcentral rescue Maltese?*
*Mary Palmers Group.*


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, is he cute! How sweet of you to foster him!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Awwww he is so cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey everyone, we just got back from the vet, he is heartworm negative & all his bloodwork was normal. Teeth are pretty bad but I have a dental scheduled in July, the soonest I could get him in. He weighs 4.3#s & surprisingly, my crew is fine with him, well that's probably because he stays in the BR on his pillow--let's face it, they are a rowdy bunch.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad the little guy got a clean bill of health. Just don't get too attached. He's too cute not to be snapped up fast.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

He's adorable!! Great of you to foster. :aktion033:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

So cute, hope he finds the perfect family.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Way to go Marti! What a gift you are going to be to so many babies. Such a blessing  .


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

revakb2 said:


> I'm glad the little guy got a clean bill of health. Just don't get too attached. He's too cute not to be snapped up fast.


Let me tell you, it's really tough not to get attached. I cried when I gave up the last one, and this will be just as difficult. However, if I remind myself that finding him a home means I can foster another, that's makes it all worthwhile!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

He is adorable!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

What a wonderful thing for you to do! He is very precious. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Let me tell you, it's really tough not to get attached. I cried when I gave up the last one, and this will be just as difficult. However, if I remind myself that finding him a home means I can foster another, that's makes it all worthwhile!


I wish I could say it's not tough getting attached to them... I'm totally in love with Daisy but I have to think about her best interests and the interests of fluffs needing foster homes which we are in serious short supply!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How wonderful!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Dear Marti,

You are definitely a Maltese Angel!!!

Thank you for the good work you do!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::you rock: Marti -- thank you SOOO much for fostering. They are so desperately needed. What a cutie pie he is and I love that he's in such good health. Was he a surrender? Have you named him? I know he'll be snapped up quickly and it will be so hard for you, but will open up another space to save another fluff.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

He's a little doll... I've been thinking I need a boy... what am I saying? The neon D I V O R C E sign is flashing above my husband's head... lol 

But, seriously, he will be snatched up quick- too cute, and GOOD for you getting involved in fostering!


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

From one foster mom to another thank you for taking this little guy in. What is his story? How old is he? My Desi has been with us for 5 mths and 4 days now. Minnie Pearl and Desi are good buds. They sleep on the same doggie bed during the day. It is so rewarding to watch them blossom into the spoiled malteses that they were meant to be. I honestly don't know if my 2 will ever get adopted. Desi being 7 and Minnie Pearl being 9. I pray every day that they will find their furever homes.


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh hes adorable! How old is he?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Bibi is 7 year old. And he is a doll baby.


----------

